# Looking for opinions



## bigrutnut (Aug 16, 2012)

Just wondering what others would do in my situation. I have a ten year old Mathews Q2. Due to a recent job/shift change I am going to get back into bowhunting more seriously. Should I get new equip for my Q2, ie sight,(need one due to damage) rest, (still set up for 2317 aluminum) and arrows etc... OR buy a used set up.... OR been looking at the PSE Bowmadness XS... Don't want to drift too far from spending around $500. I keep going back and forth...


----------



## CAT Diesel (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome back and welcome to AT!
Don't know what others would say, but I would stick with the Q2 and update it for now. For $200 you can have it setup with a Ripcord rest (other cheaper rests), 3 or 5 pin sight and half dozen carbon arrows (if want to switch) plus shop fee. I still have and us my old Mathews FX from time to time. She is very deadly with all of today's upgrades, that is why I call he Ol' Faithful. It will give you time to look around and find a new or used bow that fits you best.


----------



## 204shooter (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree with CAT. If you're only looking to spend around $500 an a set up bow, you're probably not going to get anything much better than your Q2. Spend the money an quality accessories for your bow that you could put on a new bow if you decide to get one in a year or two. Plus bow season is just around the corner and if you were to get a used bow, by the time you get it and get it set up to fit you you may be short on sufficient practice time with it to feel comfortable.


----------



## 570archer55 (Apr 1, 2008)

I owened a q2 and it was a very good bow. Fell in to the new bow craze and bought a switchback xt. The q2 shot as well as the switchback. For the money i would make sure you have a top quality string and cable to start. Then my opinion is keep it simple. A full capture rest like a wisker biscuit or something on that order and a 3 or 4 pin fixed fiber optic sight is what i would do. You should be able to do all this for about $200.00 Good luck and the most important thing is have fun!


----------

